# Hugh, Nancy, Otter



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Please check in,,, Been waiting,,, I know your in em somewhere


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

this new forum system is incredibly confusing, but I just posted a couple of recent finds in previous forums. I've found blacks and tiny yellows in central OH, and I know Otter has found lots of small blacks in Indiana. It's a late season compared to the last few years but it could be a good one, given all the rain and cool temps


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks much Hugh,,, Didn't seem like April with out a few of your pictures. Hope late and long. You posting on the other find board?


----------

